

The man with the salmon plan - thisisandyok
http://www.jsonline.com/news/wisconsin/The-man-with-the-salmon-plan-b99397807z1-284550491.html

======
ChuckMcM
It's three parts, its long, and I probably liked it more because my daughter
got her Biology degree at a town on the shores of Lake Michigan, but it did a
good job of carrying both the Fisheries side and the Conservation side of the
conversation. And I learned that Gobys eat Zebra Mussels which makes me wonder
if we stock them in California lakes or not.

Edit: And then compare the article to the tone of this warning on invasive
species:
[http://www.protectyourwaters.net/hitchhikers/fish_round_goby...](http://www.protectyourwaters.net/hitchhikers/fish_round_goby.php)

